# Driving at 173mph and walking free from court



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> In the clear, the Porsche driver clocked at 173mph
> 
> Daily Mail, Saturday March 19th 2005
> By Suzanne Finney
> ...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

May be worth shifting this one to the Flame room Kev ...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Wonder what time of day/night it was? What were the conditions? Before the pc brigade join in its worth noting that this irresponsible driver with no regard to his own or other driver's safety was only doing what is perfectly legal in certain parts of Germany :?

Does anyone know if the unrestricted autobahns have high casualty rates?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

There has been a glut of crazy decisions recently.

There was an article in the Times about a 23 year old who was caught driving while banned for the ninth time.

He was quoted as saying 'I have learnt my lesson this time' and was given a community service order and *disqualified from driving for 18 months*.

That'll work I'm sure! :x

Perhaps this should also be moved to the flame room...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I believe they have less casualties...but (and I don't know) more fatalities.

I'm with you on this as when in Germany I've travelled many miles at 130-150mph. However in Germany most people aren't trained to the same levels as Germans plus have no idea about the momemtum involved at such speeds.

That's certainly a soliciter who earned his fees.

p.s. Two requests so this is off to the flame you. You may now unleash your torrents! :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

He had no insurance as well? 

Maybe he was the only car on the M25 so he could do this.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Very lucky guy!

Why doesn't he start doing some trackdays, or the ring or go to Santa Pod :?

A little safer.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Why doesn't he start doing some trackdays, or the ring or go to Santa Pod :?


I've done all the above and it's actually quite strange. The above added with driving many miles in Germany at high speeds has led me to be very familiar with triple digit speeds. Instead of getting it out of my system it has led me to a state of feeling very in control at higher speeds than are legal.

I regularly have to pull back despite the fact I feel I am totally in control. :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't he start doing some trackdays, or the ring or go to Santa Pod :?
> ...


Agreed, but what do you do?

Track days provide quick fixes, but not enough.

Without sufficient funds to enter a race series, what is the alternative.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

There isn't an alternative apart from speeding on empty roads... :roll: Which most of us do...


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

gave up riding motorbikes on the roads as those speeds or near enough were accessible EVERY DRY SUNDAY!!!

not saying that accessed them, obviously..... :roll:

I've said it before.... Speed does not kill people in isolation. only when combined with inappropriate circumstances....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Wonder what time of day/night it was? What were the conditions? Before the pc brigade join in its worth noting that this irresponsible driver with no regard to his own or other driver's safety was only doing what is perfectly legal in certain parts of Germany :?
> 
> Does anyone know if the unrestricted autobahns have high casualty rates?


True, but then AFAIK, the unrestricted bits are only those 'expressway' bits where cars will not be joining into the flow of traffic or braking to exit.

From one of the other threads in the flame room, imagine doing 178 mph and then having some numpty attempt to joing the motorway at 30 into your path...

Also, what diffenrence does it make that it's legal in Germany? Prostitution is legal in Singapore, doesn't mean that it should be here.

The real issue is that a case like this can be chucked out because of a technicality.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> gave up riding motorbikes on the roads as those speeds or near enough were accessible EVERY DRY SUNDAY!!!
> 
> not saying that accessed them, obviously..... :roll:
> 
> I've said it before.... Speed does not kill people in isolation. only when combined with inappropriate circumstances....


Snap!


----------



## Jon_667 (May 14, 2004)

Fastest ive been in a car on the road is 185 ;-) next to a bike that wanted to play! but he actually kept up they never usually keep up!
This was obviously not in a TT!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Jon_667 said:


> Fastest ive been in a car on the road is 185 ;-) next to a bike that wanted to play! but he actually kept up they never usually keep up!
> This was obviously not in a TT!


Brilliant. How clever.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jon_667 said:


> Fastest ive been in a car on the road is 185 ;-) next to a bike that wanted to play! but he actually kept up they never usually keep up!
> This was obviously not in a TT!


Words fail me, assuming you're meaning UK roads (if in Germany, you can to a degree disregard the rest of this post). Defo not big or clever :?

Being the owner of a fairly rapid vehicle & having owned a couple of superbikes, i'd never goad or race a motorcycle up to those speeds on public roads. What were you driving??

I've had my car up to similar speeds, but on a 2 mile runway & far away from other road users & the law.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

There has definitely been a glut of these stories of late and my rather simplistic feeling on the whole issue of speeding is, if they don't want people to speed on the motorway, then put a limiter on to stop you exceeding 70!

Will it ever happen though? Doubt it.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Jon_667 said:


> Fastest ive been in a car on the road is 185 ;-) next to a bike that wanted to play! but he actually kept up they never usually keep up!
> This was obviously not in a TT!


One little mistake and you could have killed the biker!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

dj c225 said:


> Jon_667 said:
> 
> 
> > Fastest ive been in a car on the road is 185 ;-) next to a bike that wanted to play! but he actually kept up they never usually keep up!
> ...


I'd suggest that no one knew that as much as the biker, not condoning it though :? (or casting judgment)


----------



## Jon_667 (May 14, 2004)

He saw us drive past a pub that there was a big bike meet, he booted it up behind us and was sat on our ass moving side to side not trying to over take but wanting us to accelerate, we got to some deserted straight dual carriage way in milton keynes, perfect day, no cars in sight and brand new road. Bike over took, at about 120 topped at 185 ish, i couldnt see the speedo cos they are inset and i was a passenger.

Then slowed pulled over and had a chat with the biker, nice chap he had been riding for like 20 years!

It was not a built up area could see there wasnt any cars, perfect condition, we were actually on our way to silverstone!

Oh this was a one off dont make a habit of driving at these speeds!

The car could probably stop quicker from 180-0 than alot of cars could stop from 100-0


----------



## Jon_667 (May 14, 2004)

Disregarding my posts about that speed but, speed is generally not the thing that kills on motorwars/out of town roads, its careless drivers not paying attention, i find that if im driving fast i am alot more focused and aware of things around me and im paying alot more attention to the road.

There was an old idiot driving on the motorway today 40mph in the middle lane, he was more dangerous than the porche driving at 100 in the outside. Everyone does around 100mph these days in the TT it doesnt feel fast.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Jon_667 said:


> Disregarding my posts about that speed but, speed is generally not the thing that kills on motorwars/out of town roads, its careless drivers not paying attention, i find that if im driving fast i am alot more focused and aware of things around me and im paying alot more attention to the road.
> 
> There was an old idiot driving on the motorway today 40mph in the middle lane, he was more dangerous than the porche driving at 100 in the outside. Everyone does around 100mph these days in the TT it doesnt feel fast.


Very true about speed differentials being the route of danger. Just consider that the speed differential between you doing 185 and the speed limit of 70 is twice that of the old codger doing 40 and the porsche doing 100.  :roll:


----------



## Jon_667 (May 14, 2004)

Yeh i know it wasnt clever, he would have never driven that fast if there were any cars in sight!
We couldnt catch the bike untill around 150 ish, think it was some susiki (yes i cant spell) 1300 or something dont really know my bikes! and the car i was in was a 360 spyder!

Only good thing with that speed is Gatso's cant catch you ;-)

Bet you have given your mazerati some stick, they will do bout 160+ ish from what i have read??

I borrowed a 3400 spyder for the weekend a while back found it was good but the handeling wasnt tight enough for me, but apartently the coupes are stiffer?

How do you get to drive on airstrips i have always wanted to do that!, to test top speeds safely


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Jon_667 said:


> Yeh i know it wasnt clever, he would have never driven that fast if there were any cars in sight!
> We couldnt catch the bike untill around 150 ish, think it was some susiki (yes i cant spell) 1300 or something dont really know my bikes! and the car i was in was a 360 spyder!
> 
> Only good thing with that speed is Gatso's cant catch you ;-)
> ...


The Maserati goes alright  Never maxxed it though (177mph) - was going to take it to Germany but probably wont' get a chance now.

If you want to get on an airstrip you need to look out for a Vmax day - normally advertised on Pisonheads....I believe W7 PMC goes to them sometimes, might be worth pming him.

The bike sounds like a Hayabusa - good for 200. He must have bottled it.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

On a similar theme - 
A collegue in work was stopped by police as they had clocked him doing 122.7 mph on M4. They issued the necessary paperwork and he thought he would be looking at a hefty fine and a ban.
But no!
He has a Greek driving licence showing a Greek address so they subsequently dropped all charges! 
He also has a British driving licence too with a UK address but the police dont know that!

Vlastan should have kept his Greek nationality and driving licence, it could have been useful.....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Does anyone know if the unrestricted autobahns have high casualty rates?


Not really. But driver education is of a much higher standard than in England, the test are much tougher and if an accident happens at speeds above the recommended 130km/h the driver has to prove that the accident would have happend regardless of the speed he did.
Therefore most drivers won't go much faster than 150km/h (~95mph)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

paulatt said:


> Vlastan should have kept his Greek nationality and driving licence, it could have been useful.....


Don't you worry...in my next trip to Athens I will re-apply for my Greek driving license I have lost it. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

Kell said:


> Prostitution is legal in Singapore, doesn't mean that it should be here.


Prostitution is perfectly legal in the UK 8) 
Soliciting, on the other hand, is not 

Anyway, with the state of british roads these days (especially in the south) I rarely feel safe travelling at the bloody speed limit let alone 100mph above it!


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

paulatt said:


> On a similar theme -
> A collegue in work was stopped by police as they had clocked him doing 122.7 mph on M4. They issued the necessary paperwork and he thought he would be looking at a hefty fine and a ban.
> But no!
> He has a Greek driving licence showing a Greek address so they subsequently dropped all charges!
> ...


I know - I have heard similar stories before from my Greek friends in the UK.

On an evening, a friend had parked his smart car next to zigzag lines with the hazards on. The police came and apart from parking, asked him why the fog lights were on and headlights off (blown fuse - only fog lights were working) and it looked like he was for a hefty fine!

Only when he showed them his Greek licence, they furiously said that the volume of paperwork they had to fill was enormous and took off :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hmmmm ---> perhaps I should have kept my German driving licence :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> Jon_667 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh i know it wasnt clever, he would have never driven that fast if there were any cars in sight!
> ...


Well worth doing if you want to max your car.

I managed 178MPH & their was plenty left but not enough runway :lol: Fastest that day was a RUF GT2 that managed 188MPH & the only other car to pip me was a 360 Chal Strad.

As a side, I had a Kwak ZX12R up until 18months ago & that like the Busa was capable of 200MPH. Mental really :lol:


----------

